# Favorite Ravel piece



## Ravndal

What is your favorite orchestral piece by Ravel? I think I have included them all.

I know that Introduction and allegro is chamber, and Tzigane is a a rhapsody for violin and orchestra - but I included them anyways.

Pick maximum 3.


----------



## MagneticGhost

La Valse..............


----------



## moody

Pictures shouldn't really count.


----------



## MagneticGhost

I've only gone and done it again.
Voted without reading the instructions. In fact I wrote my post above before the poll options even came up.
Thus I have forgotten to vote for the glorious Daphnis and Chloe.
I'd vote for the complete ballet..


----------



## ahammel

_Le tombeau_ and the ballets for me.


----------



## Ravndal

moody said:


> Pictures shouldn't really count.


True. But wanted 15 alternatives.


----------



## SuperTonic

Voted Le tombeau and La Valse. Would have voted for Gaspard it it had been an option.


----------



## schuberkovich

Introduction & Allegro, Daphnis et Chloé (whole ballet), le Tombeau de Couperin (though I think that it's better in its original piano form).


----------



## Ravndal

I voted "Introduction and allegro" and "Daphnis Et Chloe".

It's weird that so few has heard about Introduction and allegro. It's a really good piece. Easy accessible, imaginative and dreamy.


----------



## Ukko

I dasn't state my preference again, because I forget what I chose a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ravndal

Hilltroll72 said:


> I dasn't state my preference again, because I forget what I chose a few weeks ago.


Has there been another poll like this? I saw one, but that was piano works only. This is orchestral 'only'.


----------



## Ukko

Ravndal said:


> Has there been another poll like this? I saw one, but that was piano works only. This is orchestral 'only'.


Ah, so; my boo-boo. But, voila, it doesn't actually matter - because I have no interest in any purely orchestral works by Ravel. The piano concertos, OK.


----------



## ptr

It varies, tonight it is: Rapsodie espagnole (1907)

/ptr


----------



## Art Rock

I picked 4, my first 3 (Pavane p.u.e.d., D&C, La Valse) and the Bolero, because I find it almost as good and it gets shot down too often around here.


----------



## moody

Ravndal said:


> True. But wanted 15 alternatives.


A pity you didn't choose Gaspard,I would have voted for that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

J'aime _Ma Mère l'Oye_ et _Tzigane_


----------



## Ravndal

moody said:


> A pity you didn't choose Gaspard,I would have voted for that.


I didn't know (until now) that it had been orchestrated! or else i would have put it on the list  but i don't think Ravel was the one who orchestrated it(?)


----------



## DrKilroy

Yes, it was not Ravel. He knew that the piano version would be better anyway. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Ravndal

Pavane is probably Ravel's most beautiful work, but I think it works much better for piano.


----------



## Air

I could drown in the beauty of _Daphnis et Chloé_ (chorus must be included) all day. Especially the "Introduction et danse religieuse" and "Lever du jour" movements. So as much as like the other pieces on the list, that is my pick.


----------



## Feathers

Based only on the orchestral versions, I chose Pavane, Ma Mere l'Oye, and Daphnis et Chloe. Magical pieces.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Oh, rats, I voted before I saw you could pick more than one. Still, I listen to the Pavane more than any other, mainly because in the fall I take a drive through the country with the orchestral version cranked up, and I overdose on color.


----------



## aleazk

Being honest, if I have to choose between Daphnis et Chloé and L'enfant et les sortilèges, I would pick the latter with my eyes closed. 
L'enfant et les sortilèges is by far my favorite piece by Ravel. In that piece, all of Ravel's different styles, techniques, influences, characteristic emotions, recurrent ideas (like childhood, etc.), are present. For me, this opera summarizes what Ravel _is_.


----------



## Marisol

Hard to make a choice, I'd say Daphnis et Chloé.


----------



## moody

Ravndal said:


> I didn't know (until now) that it had been orchestrated! or else i would have put it on the list  but i don't think Ravel was the one who orchestrated it(?)


No,I just meant as one of the choices,I didn't know it had been orchestrated....has it??


----------



## Ravndal

It has! 




I would also vote Gaspard De La Nuit if i went for solo piano in the poll. But i wanted people to vote on orchestral music only, for once.


----------



## moody

OK, I'll answer my own question having looked it up.
It was orchestrated by Eugene Goossens in 1942 and Marius Constant in 1988.
The Constant version is fairly third class it is said.
As the piece is so wonderful as written--Ravel apparently wanted Scarbo to be more difficult than Islamey--it seems ridiculous to mess about with it.


----------



## Pianoxtreme

Being a Hornist, definitely the Pavane, if not for the intro alone. I just love the piece.


----------



## Tristan

So many great ones. Ma Mère L'Oye, Le Tombeau de Couperin (both piano and orchestral), and Daphnis et Chloé are my top three.


----------



## tdc

Ravndal said:


> Pavane is probably Ravel's most beautiful work, but I think it works much better for piano.


I love solo piano music, and consider Ravel one of the greatest composers for the instrument. I do prefer _Miroirs_ and _Le Tombeau de Couperin_ on piano, but not the Pavane. I find there is something magical about the orchestrated version with this piece, wistful, reflective yet retains a certain charm and optimism I don't find in the version for piano, the latter strikes me as more somber and melancholy. I do enjoy both versions though.


----------



## Ravndal

I agree about it being melancholic. Or more "happysad", a kind of calmness.


----------



## joen_cph

There´s also the fairly comprehensive, early "Sheherazade" orchestral ouverture by Ravel:





Like others here, I overlooked that it was a multiple choice vote . I like all Ravel´s works, but besides D&C, it´s "La Valse", "Ma Mere l´Oye", "Une Barque" from "Miroirs", and "Rapsodie Espagnole" in particular.

Due to the repeated recommendations here on this forum, I´ll be checking out "L´Enfant ..." a bit more in depth, I think.


----------



## Ravndal

I tried to find the Sheherazade, but found it nowhere. Should have checked youtube. Didn't know it has been recorded, but that is amazing. I thought it was the same as the vocal work, except vocals. But great news, another Ravel piece for me to jump to bed with.


----------



## joen_cph

Dutoit recorded it for Decca. Maybe there are others too (piano version also recorded, I think)


----------



## ahammel

Ravndal said:


> I tried to find the Sheherazade, but found it nowhere.


It's on this, for one:


----------



## Ravndal

Thanks! Il look some closer on spotify.


----------



## Ravndal

That is one cool piece! the 2 handed piano version is also just wonderful! I thought id never discover a new Ravelm (orchestral/piano) work!


----------



## Neo Romanza

ahammel said:


> _Le tombeau_ and the ballets for me.


I voted for the same works.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Ravndal said:


> I tried to find the Sheherazade, but found it nowhere. Should have checked youtube. Didn't know it has been recorded, but that is amazing. I thought it was the same as the vocal work, except vocals. But great news, another Ravel piece for me to jump to bed with.


There's several performances available. My favorite is the Jean Martinon performance.


----------



## PetrB

Hilltroll72 said:


> I dasn't state my preference again, because I forget what I chose a few weeks ago.


It would only prove that "Favorite" rolls about from one piece to the next, even with the most devoted of fans.


----------



## Arsakes

Menuet Antique, Le tombeau de Couperin and La valse.


----------

